# Avian Pox Mourning dove fledgling found



## Soros (Aug 31, 2011)

I found a mourning dove that is about 20 days old. He is reasonably feathered and can fly short distances. He flew about 40 ft and was sitting on top of my dad's car when I found him.

He seemed to fly into things a lot (screen doors, bushes). When I caught him I noticed he had a boil on his lower beak (doesn't obstruct eating/drinking/breathing). He also has another boil on his feet.

I brought him indoors and have quarantined him from the 4 mourning dove squabs that I've rescued this season. 

I was considering releasing him tomorrow morning out back (perhaps he still has a parent providing care). He seems relatively self sufficient (other than flying headlong into bushes). His crop wasn't "full" but I could see he was either feeding himself or being fed. He pooped 3 times in the last hour also.

Should I release tomorrow?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if you release him, he could die out there if the pox on him gets worse. It could cover his eyes or beak. Besides, he is contagious, even to the parents if they are feeding him. His chances are not good if you release him. He will need supportive care.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the bird is in this kind of condition, then why would you even think of releasing him?


----------



## Soros (Aug 31, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> If the bird is in this kind of condition, then why would you even think of releasing him?


I am keeping all the birds I have found in doors due to the prevalence of pox in my area. This one poses something of a risk to the others.

I will try to provide some pictures tomorrow, but it seems to be fairly self sufficient...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Soros...keep it separate from your other rescues, wash your hands after handling the dove with pox and sanitize the food/water dishes and there is no risk to the others. If you turn it out, the dove will be doomed.


----------



## Soros (Aug 31, 2011)

How long will it take for the pox to run its course, and my bigger concern - will the new dove be "releaseable" after or will it become a 'house dove'?.

The "take it to a licensed rehabber" option is not available.


----------



## Soros (Aug 31, 2011)

I drew very faint white circles around the "boil" areas (these are the only two, they are fairly mild). They are around the beak and at the "knuckle" on the foot.

How old does this dove look? I believe there are parents caring for it because it keeps pooping (healthy poops).


EDIT: And I just noticed there is a little bit of poop around the underside of the tail. I cleaned it off - but does this indicate any additional sickness? Is there anything I should be treating the bird for (other than the pox which will pass on its own)?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Probably the pox is just getting started...it's going to get worse before it gets better.
Often canker and pox go hand in hand. Do you have any metronidazole?

How did the poop on the tail look?


----------



## Soros (Aug 31, 2011)

Charis said:


> Probably the pox is just getting started...it's going to get worse before it gets better.
> Often canker and pox go hand in hand. Do you have any metronidazole?
> 
> How did the poop on the tail look?


It just seemed more like he "sat on poop" than it being stuck coming out.

His poop is very dark and well formed (coiled with white on top).


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's good about the poop.Sounds the way it should be.


----------



## Soros (Aug 31, 2011)

My question is, given that he's been in the wild since this point, would he be releaseable after he gets over canker? or would I have to keep him because he is use to human contact/not foraging for his own food?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know exactly how long it takes for pox to run it's course. Perhaps some one else can speak to that. let's hope this baby has a mild case.


----------



## Soros (Aug 31, 2011)

Charis said:


> I don't know exactly how long it takes for pox to run it's course. Perhaps some one else can speak to that. let's hope this baby has a mild case.


Basically what I'm asking is, if I keep him for two weeks will I ruin his survival instincts that he would be gleaned being on his own?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Soros said:


> My question is, given that he's been in the wild since this point, would he be releaseable after he gets over canker? or would I have to keep him because he is use to human contact/not foraging for his own food?


We don't know he has canker...do you mean pox?
I think that once he's well, and given you do have doves near your house, you could probably do a soft release from your yard. Do put a mirror in the cage with the dove so that when the dove can be released, he will recognize his own kind from having seen his own image.


----------



## Soros (Aug 31, 2011)

Charis said:


> We don't know he has canker...do you mean pox?
> I think that once he's well, and given you do have doves near your house, you could probably do a soft release from your yard. Do put a mirror in the cage with the dove so that when the dove can be released, he will recognize his own kind from having seen his own image.


Sorry, Yes, I meant "pox" not "canker"


----------



## Soros (Aug 31, 2011)

Alright well based on the replies I'll take him in for a couple of weeks and see how he progresses.

If anyone sees anything else concerning, based on the information I've provided or the picture, let me know.


----------



## Soros (Aug 31, 2011)

Here are two more images that provide a better view of the severity of the "pox."

Is there any home remedy to making the pox less severe, or will it always get worse before getting better?


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

I was seeing a very experienced pigeon rehabber yesterday about a pigeon with canker, not pox. However, she told me that a single large dose of vitamin A has worked great for pigeons with pox. She said the lesions turn black and fall off in a couple of days after the vitamin A. She gave my pigeon - a very small feral - 250gm - 3 gel caps - 10,000 IU each. She said a single large dose works better than small doses given continually. This should be done only once since too much Vit A - a fat soluable vitamin - can damage the liver. 

You might want to contact a member called "Bella_F" - she's had a lot of experience with pox and is extremely helpful.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Soros and Eva!

Soros, thankfully this doesn't look too bad, ...if I'd picked it up myself I would be feeling hopeful because the lesions have just started, and also the droppings are so good which means it probably hasn't got any bad secondary illness yet. With captivity, combined with good regular food, the lesions probably won't get too much worse than that. I would expect them to get slightly bigger because of the stress of being captured and handled, and then stabilise and gradually fall off over 4 weeks or so. Eva's idea about using Vitamin A comes from a very experience pigeon rehabber so I think this would be worth trying. 

Soros I think you did the right thing bringing it in, as pigeon parents tend to reject their babies with pox, and it is very contageous to other wild birds. All the baby pigeons with pox that I found this year so far did not yet have all their feathers and they seemed to be out of the nest prematurely- possibly kicked out. But once I had them inside, most of them got over the pox just fine. It took a couple of months in most cases. 

Regarding the release, you are wise to think about it in advance. As far as I know, pox virus is usually at its worst before the lesions start to show. But the lesions themselves harbour the virus too, so once they are cleared up you could think about putting him in with one of your other rescues?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually, the pox will likely get worse, before getting better, so don't be surprised if that happens. Having him inside and well fed isn't going to change the course of the virus. But, you can bring him through this, and I have heard that after going through it, they are immune for life. I don't know how true that is, but it's what I've heard.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Having him inside and well fed isn't going to change the course of the virus.


 We have a pox outbreak here so I've been living and breathing pox all year, its in the native bird population as well.

I've found personally that food and captivity has substantially limited the lesion growth in baby pigeons, compared to the ones who are still in the wild around here. I have run out of cages and alternative accommodation so some are left in the wild, but I make sure they are fed if they come here. Some are regulars and are fed every day. Two have healed up so far but it took a long, long time compared to the ones I've had inside.

The ones left in the wild are getting many more lesions than the ones I am able to take in, and the sizes of the lesions are much larger...sometimes horrifically larger. It seems likely to me that the additional stress of living in the wild and looking for food allows the virus to take a much bigger toll on the bird, compared to living in my care. It makes sense, really, since in the wild they are constantly exposed to other disease & parasites, and the general stress of trying to survive whilst ill.

The ones I've caught at the stage that Soros caught his youngster do especially well....the lesions may balloon up a bit and then stabilise. The ones I take in sometimes need other meds as well, but most need no medicine and they are exceptionally healthy released birds now.

The exception I've encountered to this is when they get internal pox. I don't know why some get it internally and some don't. Most aren't getting it internally for some reason, but when they do they don't make it.


----------

